# Played a pickup game of soccer yesterday afternoon



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

I went to the park yesterday to practice playing soccer with a friend and one of his friend. I never played soccer before, but I thought I'd try it out. As we were just kicking the ball around, a guy from a group who was also practicing near us asked us if we wanted to join them for a game. We mentioned that we both weren't that great, but the guy said it didn't matter because some of them weren't that great either. I have to say it was pretty fun playing soccer and running around. Hehe, they stop passing the ball to me though once they saw I didn't know how to dribble the ball or pass it to another teammate properly, but I didn't let that get me down. The important part was that I had fun and had a good workout outside instead of my usual workout inside a gym. One of the guys playing even complimented me on my goalkeeping although I thought it wasn't that great.


----------



## bronco028 (Apr 24, 2006)

I too played soccer and it was specifically to combat my SA. Good job for going out and having some fun!! :b


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

I played soccer yesterday too!?

August 13th should be the international SAer Soccer day!

GJ!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

way to go No Limit! The Beautiful Game has magical powers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good job, No Limit :boogie :boogie :boogie!

I hope I can do that someday (as old as I am  )


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

thats great. I love playing soccer, keep playing if you can.


----------



## LionsDen (Aug 17, 2006)

how can you go to a gym and have no problem but playing with a few people in an open space not be a problem?


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

a lot of it is the "I think this makes me anxious" thought what causes anxiety, if you think playing soccer with red shoes makes you anxious then it will, if you think playing soccer with yellow shoes doesnt make you anxious then it doesnt.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Wonderful. I'm glad you had fun. I onetime played pick up basketball. It was fun.


----------



## Ledd Bullet (Feb 26, 2006)

i've been thinking about playing in pick-up soccer games for a while now but i've been putting it off. seeing that you did it and had fun makes me think i should give it a try


----------



## garrincha (Sep 10, 2006)

*Soccer and Social Anxiety*

No Limit,

I came across this great group as a result of a google search which your posting matched. I don't have much time right now but I wanted to tell you all that I definitely suffer from SA. However, I have found that one of the best cures is staying healthy and playing soccer is an excellent experience that helps that goal (pun intended).

No Limit, I highly recommend you keep it, specially the pick-up games. You get to make new friends and as people get to know you - they will pass the ball to you more and more. Also, your skills do improve the more you play and if you got compliments in your 1st game there is definitely growth potential there.

One of the great things about Soccer (and other sports, I am sure) is that it clears your mind while you are playing (if it does not, you got bigger problems than SA). Finally, soccer always leave in a confident and more social state, somewhat of a "runner's high".

Best wishes to you! play a few more times, you won't regret it...

Carlos


----------



## garrincha (Sep 10, 2006)

*MillionDollarMan*



millenniumman75 said:


> Good job, No Limit :boogie :boogie :boogie!
> 
> I hope I can do that someday (as old as I am  )


Check the subject line, it sounds better than Millennium, doesn't it ;-)

The beauty of the Beautiful Game is that you are never too old to play it and believe me is highly therapeutic.

So, find out a good "pick-up" game in your area, make sure you stretch at least 10-15 minutes to avoid injury, start slow and you'll find that just getting a good kick on the ball is very satisfying. Don't miss the stretching by any means. Otherwise you will get injured in your first game and be turned off the sport.

Best wishes!

Carlos

PS. Ask me anything you want about the sport (you and anyone else). This is one way I can definitely contribute to this group. I have been reading the posts and I find them highly supportive (and enabling) which is what many of us need...


----------

